# neat superglue trick.



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi all! Been reading through old threads and not sure where I came across it but someone was talking about using superglue but it took so long to dry. Well get ready I am going to tell you an old modeling secret. (Building models not super models.) Take a small pump action spray bottle. You can pick up cheap ones at Walmart. Fill half with water half with rubbing alcahol. Apply superglue, join pieces, spray area with mixture. Water causes super glue to harden. The rubbing alcahol causes the water to evaporate faster so quicker dry time. Just don't glue your fingers. Hope this tip helps.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'll try it the next time I use it. 
Thanks for the tip. 
But I usually don't have a problem with super glue drying to slow.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*Here's another Super Glue trick*

I'll let you in on another Super Glue trick...

This is an old one used by some luthiers to rebuild guitar nuts (for re-notching purposes to eliminate buzzing). The "nut" is the [usually] plastic piece at the top of the neck that spaces the strings as they leave the headstock. But I use this trick for all kinds of plastic work/repairs/what-not.

Super Glue mixed with baking soda forms a nice, hard plastic (like epoxy) that is safe to touch pretty much instantly and can be built up as thick as needed without runs, can be drilled, filed and is very strong. Probably not quite as tough as epoxy but you'll be amazed at how useful this is.

To use, apply Super Glue (or any one of the myriad of knock-offs) 'liberally' to where it's needed, then saturate it with baking soda. Blow or wipe off the power that did not absorb into the glue. Apply more glue then more baking soda. Repeat until desired thickness is required.

A lot of times you need to reattach a plastic screw post (for example) and don't have forever to wait for epoxy to cure. And simply applying Super Glue to the break line doesn't provide enough body to make a strong and stable attachment. This trick will work wonders. Quickly. Full strength may take a few hours but set time is virtually nil. And sometimes you just need to use Super Glue but don't have forever to wait until you can handle the piece without it sticking to your fingers. 

Once you try it you'll discover all kinds of uses. Very little experimenting is all it takes to figure out the right proportions.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice tip Steve, I like how that sounds 
Most people have baking soda in their fridge.
Thanks.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Nice tip Steve, I like how that sounds
> Most people have baking soda in their fridge.
> Thanks.


Well, though water is the agent that enables Super Glue to set, personally, I'd stick with fresh, moisture-free baking soda. How don't know how the "used" soda would affect the hardening of this mixture.

And given how cheap baking soda is it's easy to justify buying a box specifically for this.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Well, though water is the agent that enables Super Glue to set, personally, I'd stick with fresh, moisture-free baking soda. How don't know how the "used" soda would affect the hardening of this mixture.
> 
> And given how cheap baking soda is it's easy to justify buying a box specifically for this.


Cool deal. I'm thinking about breaking something to see how it works. Hahahahaha


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Cool deal. I'm thinking about breaking something to see how it works. Hahahahaha


I've been doing the baking soda trick for almost 20 years now and have always had great success with it. I've got a chunk of it on a screwdriver that I did over 15 years ago and it is still rock solid. No cracking, no peeling, no weakening. The key is to make sure the baking soda is saturated with the Super Glue.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks again Steve. 
I don't want to hijack this thread, but have you ever heard about lightning bond?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Thanks again Steve.
> I don't want to hijack this thread, but have you ever heard about lightning bond?


Never heard of it.

And yeah, I'm sorry to steal your thread, Foresta.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you for the tip Forest
I didn't know the activator was just water......!!!!!!

I was just getting ready to order a new bottle of activator at $$$$$.

Thank you soooooo much!!!!




and Steve.....you can Hijack threads anytime you are on the Tips, Tricks and Jigs thread......Thank you


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Here's what the lightning bond is. 
I got this at a woodworking show a couple years ago. Works well, but doesn't bond to certain things. 











The bottle on left is the accelerator & the bottle on right is the sand for filling. 
I ran out of the glue. 





















These are instructions and info. 
Probably just a glorified version of yours. 
Thanks Forrest & Steve.


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the baking soda trick. Seems that would work great for filling knot holes in my table tops. Can't wait to build my next piece out of some knotty wood. (Sounds like a bad 70's band) if I get tips like that hijack away.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Foresta Design said:


> Thanks for the baking soda trick. Seems that would work great for filling knot holes in my table tops. Can't wait to build my next piece out of some knotty wood. (Sounds like a bad 70's band) if I get tips like that hijack away.


Your kidding on the knotty wood right?


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Um I'm a noob. I like the look of knots. Specially in wood like aspen. They are so small they add a rustic look. Unfilled they leave an uneven feel. With epoxy it would have same look smoother feel. I know its probably wrong. What would you recommend?


----------



## iclight0 (Sep 12, 2011)

has anybody tried the water and rubbing alcohol beening used as a accerlater with pen turning


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Foresta Design said:


> Um I'm a noob. I like the look of knots. Specially in wood like aspen. They are so small they add a rustic look. Unfilled they leave an uneven feel. With epoxy it would have same look smoother feel. I know its probably wrong. What would you recommend?


It all depends on the project. 
I don't fill knots. I try to incorporate them with what I'm building.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

iclight0 said:


> has anybody tried the water and rubbing alcohol beening used as a accerlater with pen turning


Say that again.


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Now if your asking if I got the innuendo about knotty wood yes. I like, sounds like a good business name.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Foresta Design said:


> Now if your asking if I got the innuendo about knotty wood yes. I like, sounds like a good business name.


I'm confused :laughing:


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Naughty wood.


----------

